# Renew COVID certificate after 6 months



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

EU COVID VACCINATION CERTIFICATES MUST BE RENEWED EVERY SIX MONTHS

If your 2nd dose of vaccine was more than six months ago, it is time to ask for the renewal of your vaccination certificate in the available places: the SNS portal 24, the APP SNS24 or at one of the 750 counters Espaços do Cidadão that exist in mainland Portugal. The steps to renew it are the same as for the original.

The new certificate will have exactly the same validity period of 180 days.

Recovery certificates also have a deadline, only those who certify that the holder has recovered from an infection after a TAAN test performed more than 11 days ago and less than 180 days are accepted.
SNS portal Certificado Digital COVID | SNS24


----------

